# Half And Half!



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

I'd like your opinions on my idea.

im buying a much bigger aquarium for my reds because they will soon grow up into little monsters. *55-90 gallon*

what I want to do is put like 60-70% real plants in but have some fake plants too!

do you think thats a good idea? will that slow the nitrogen cycle and prolong the time I have to wait before switing them into the tank?

let me know your thoughts!

thanks


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

How many reds do you have? No. Fake plants will not effect the cycle


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

when I had tanks, I only used fake plants. 
They looked real nice and you couldn't tell they were fake.

real plants are nice, but my P's were always eating them and ripping them apart.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

sadboy said:


> when I had tanks, I only used fake plants.
> They looked real nice and you couldn't tell they were fake.
> 
> real plants are nice, but my P's were always eating them and ripping them apart.


I have 5 reds.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I prefer real.

It's all a matter of taste in the end, but there are lots of low light, easy to care for plants that would make your tank's water more healthy, plus have a nice live plant 'flair' to it.

Just my opinion.

But live plants plus fake ones should work, as long as it is a lower light tank. In higher lighting, it is best to pack the tank with lots of healthy plants from the start


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I prefer real.
> 
> It's all a matter of taste in the end, but there are lots of low light, easy to care for plants that would make your tank's water more healthy, plus have a nice live plant 'flair' to it.
> 
> ...


thanks man

oh and the penguins suck


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> thanks man
> 
> *oh and the penguins suck*


No Problem


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> thanks man
> 
> *oh and the penguins suck*


No Problem


















[/quote]

yeah they do suck lol


----------

